# Jennings LA Coke/Coca Cola Bottle



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Acl on one side says " Coke" Reverse says "Coca Cola" City ^ state on bottom is " Jennings LA".....is that a small or bigger town? I have no idea...lol[]


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Jennings LA Coke/Coca Cola


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Hulingirl
> 
> Acl on one side says " Coke" Reverse says "Coca Cola" City ^ state on bottom is " Jennings LA".....is that a small or bigger town? I have no idea...lol[]


 
 Geeze, Trisha,

 There's ways of figuring out things like this: "As of the census of 2000, there were 10,986 people, 4,090 households, and 2,875 families residing in the city."




From.






 "Evolution Bottle #13 - Years: 1962 - 1969

 Important Words On Bottle: "Coke Trade Mark Â®"

 Description: Hobbleskirt, 6 1/2 oz., painted label, crown sealed, returnable

 Historical Notes: First all ACL bottle. "Coke" spaced lettering on one side of bottle and "Coca-Cola" in script on the other." From.

 This style was used into the middle 1970's, I believe.

 These bottles often have manufacturer & date code information embossed. Does yours?


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Geez!!! It can br easily found by others that have more knowledge on resources....lol....sorry, yes it does have date code embossed....72-17-c(with circle)-1....on bottom with Jennings, LA "TradeMark bottle"......thanks for the detailed info....Im still in the learning state of all this in time I hope to have as much knowledge as you all....be patient![]


----------

